# Helmet Choice



## Spacecadet903 (Nov 24, 2019)

What up guys so I’ve been snowboarding in my Giro bezel helmet and it just looks like a big dome on my head, so I’m looking for a new helmet maybe one more skate style and really low profile. I was looking at the Bern Brentwood but I don’t like the visor look, also was looking at the Bern team Macon helmets. What do you guys rock on the slope?


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Bern is a good company. I have a few of their helmets for different activities. Last spring I got into a pretty nasty bike wreck with a car and landed straight on my dome. I was sore but had no major injuries so they have earned my trust. For snowboarding I use the Bern Heist. They have both a version with a brim and one without.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Helmets are like boots. There's many head shapes, and the companies tend to mold to a similar shape. Some are round, others oval. I've had a hard time ordering helmets online and getting a proper fit that is both comfortable and safe.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been using an Anon Invert MIPS helmet for a few months now and have been very satisfied with it. But that is a snowboard specific helment, I don't even know if the liner is removable and still wearable without it?


----------



## Roolieman (Dec 24, 2019)

I've also searched for low profile helmet and after some googling decided to go for Smith Vantage. Luckily got one on discount for 100EUR. Beside from low profile it is also euqiped with adjustable 2 zone vents, which is great for temp regulation on all weather conditions.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Oakley Mod series is pretty solid.

I like my Mod 1 MIPS. Wish the goggle strap holder had a clasp though.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Smith Code is super low profile. Goggle bit and liner removes from the helmet entirely for you beanie/strap under helmet hipsters. Personally my head shape isn’t quite inline with Smiths mold and I get the tiniest hot spots at the front. Nothing I’m not used to, can’t find cycling or motorcycle helmets that fit perfect either. Having a boa system makes life much easier if you’ve got an odd shaped dome. Get MIPS


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

some $40 shit i found on amazon that had an adjustable dial in the back to tighten it. traverse is the brand i think. slammed it pretty good on an edge catch this week and rung my bell but survived. gonna upgrade to MIPS next year.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Wait a second. Here comes the hammer, it's just around the corner.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

And another spammer bites the dust. Why do they waste the time?


----------

